# Happy Birthday Don Kistler, Backwoods Presbyterian



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 07-04-2010:

-Don Kistler (born 1949, Age: 61)
-Backwoods Presbyterian (born 1980, Age: 30)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Presbyterian dudes! lol


----------



## dudley (Jul 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday to my PB brothers and two of my fellow Presbyterians*

Happy Birthday to my PB brothers and my fellow Presbyterians Don Kistler and Benjamin P. Glaser, Backwoods Presbyterian.

According to Don’s last post on June 22nd 2010 he said “I'm going to be preaching in Brazil July 2-11, first in Belem, then in Maragogi, and then at a Reformed church in Recife. These are sponsored by The Puritan Project“. I wish Don well and as he preaches the Gospel in Brazil.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jul 4, 2010)

*HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH OF YOU!*

YouTube - Happy Birthday

Margaret


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Berean (Jul 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## baron (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday to you both.


----------



## JML (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------

